# Seachem Matrix



## eaglescout316 (Sep 13, 2010)

Does anyone here have experience with Seachem Matrix? I'm especially curious about the claims that it encourages the colonization of bacteria to help convert nitrates into a form that is released from the tank as nitrogen gas.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Nothing new about that; it's what live rock does in a reef tank. Matrix is therefore a media that tries to mimic this function.

The way it works is simple. Deep inside it, the lack of water flow results in a low-oxygen area. The bacteria which normally use oxygen to make nitrate are now forced to shift gears and strip all available oxygen from the nitrate, resulting in free nitrogen.

This only works when installed in such a way that water flows AROUND it, not through it.


----------



## eaglescout316 (Sep 13, 2010)

TheOldSalt said:


> Nothing new about that; it's what live rock does in a reef tank. Matrix is therefore a media that tries to mimic this function.
> 
> The way it works is simple. Deep inside it, the lack of water flow results in a low-oxygen area. The bacteria which normally use oxygen to make nitrate are now forced to shift gears and strip all available oxygen from the nitrate, resulting in free nitrogen.
> 
> This only works when installed in such a way that water flows AROUND it, not through it.


Do you know if Matrix is actually effective in its claims, or if it's one of those things that works in theory but not in practice? Also, would the top tray of a canister filter be an appropriate location for the media to work? I could add it in a more sparse quantity than i currently have the bio-media i'm using to let the water flow around rather than forced through.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

It's useless in a canister filter; there is just too much flow, and using smaller amounts would only let too much oxygen reach the interior. It's made to sit in a little corner of some large filter or sump where the water would easily flow around it but have no reason to try to go through it.
It's not just a theory, but it's effectiveness depends on it's application.

Also be aware that de-nitrification is a lot harder in fresh water than in saltwater, because freshwater holds more oxygen and thusly makes it harder to get a low-oxygen area inside any media.


----------

